# Lire Fichiers PDF distants sur IPAD



## Tuncurry (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à solutionner mon problème du jour qui commence à m'agacer car je ne trouve aucune solution satisfaisante.

Voilà:

J'aimerai lire des fichiers pdf (documentations techniques très volumineuses, chaque fichier fait ~ 200Mo et le dossier total plus de 75Go) sur mon iPad mini 16Go. Ces fichiers sont stockés dans une grande bibliothèque sur NAS local.

*Mon besoin est hybride:*
Je cherche à la fois une appli qui puisse me permettre d'accéder usuellement au NAS (Liaison SMB). FileBrowser que j'utilise aujourd'hui ou TIOD le permettent par exemple mais pas DsFile qui nécessite d'activer WebDAV ce que je ne souhaite pas faire.

Compte tenu du poids des fichiers, il est impératifs de les lire depuis le serveur donc pas de download ni de cloud. Cela exclut les apps à la Goodreader ou Dropbox par exemple.

Enfin et surtout:  j'aimerai pouvoir présenter la bibliothèque de docs (c'est à dire le contenu du dossier présent sur le NAS) en mode graphique, comme le fait iBooks par exemple, un peu comme des logiciels de catalogages ou des apps de presse comme leKiosk mais pouvant gérer une arborescence.

Le tout simplement, sans s'embetter à construire une base de données de mon coté. 

En résumé, *Je cherche donc une sorte de FileBrowser graphique qui afficherai des pdf comme dans iBooks et qui lirait ces pdf à la volée depuis le NAS sans les downloader en local.*







Et là, paf! et ben je trouve pas... Si vous avez des suggestions d'applis.....


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Février 2013)

Personne pour apporter un début de solution ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Février 2013)

Un compte DropBox placé sur ton NAS est parfaitement à même de faire ce genre de chose.


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> <...>
> Compte tenu du poids des fichiers, il est impératifs de les lire depuis le serveur donc pas de download ni de cloud. Cela exclut les apps à la Goodreader ou Dropbox par exemple.
> <...>


Là, c'est un peu la quadrature du cercle... De toutes façons, il faudra bien les télécharger, ces fichiers, pour les afficher, non ? Que ce soit en flux (_stream_) ou en mode désynchronisé (fichier d'abord, affichage ensuite).
Dans ce cas, éliminer Dropbox ou WebDAV est dommage.

Sinon, tu peux prendre une solution de type VNC ou Citrix pour accéder à un lecteur PDF sur le serveur lui-même : dans ce cas, le seul flux sera celui de la connexion graphique.


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Compte tenu du poids des fichiers, il est impératifs de les lire depuis le serveur donc pas de download ni de cloud. .



Je ne vois pas pourquoi. J'ai sur iBooks des fichiers beaucoup plus volumineux que ça qui fonctionnent sans problème. 

Ceci étant, si tu ne souhaites pas les manipuler pour les charger et les effacer sur iBooks, la meilleure solution est de les découper en parties à la taille qui t'arrange le mieux, puis tu te fais ton FileBrowser graphique en html ou avec iWeb, tu lies les couvertures de docs aux fichiers pdf et tu consultes le tout via Safari.


----------



## MiWii (21 Février 2013)

Si je comprends bien, il te manque juste le côté graphique à Filebrowser ! 

J'ai exactement le meme souci que toi ! Cette app m'est indispensable mais n'avoir que des listes de documents ça m'auripile ! 


Par contre, l'application DOCUMENTS qui est gratuite permet d'avoir un mode d'affichage un peu plus à la ibook. 
Seul souci, je n'ai pas reussi à y connecter mon NAS, mais peut etre auras-tu plus de chance que moi de ce coté là !


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Février 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Par contre, l'application DOCUMENTS qui est gratuite permet d'avoir un mode d'affichage un peu plus à la ibook.
> Seul souci, je n'ai pas reussi à y connecter mon NAS, mais peut etre auras-tu plus de chance que moi de ce coté là !



MiWii a tout compris (il a Free ?) 
Cependant, pas plus de chance, j'ai essayé Document mais ca ne convient pas. 
Merci en tout cas aux personnes qui ont répondu.
Gwen et Bombi, Dropbox aurait été parfait mais y'a un souci de capacités, j'ai pas envie de payer 10$ mensuels pour ça.
@Cbi : Problème de terme, le download c'est pour dire pas de stockage local dans la mesure ou avec 7-8Go disponibles, il faut que je fasse des manips à chaque fois.

Reste effectivement l'accès en WebDav qui va fonctionner au moins pour l'accès en ligne. Je vais m'orienter là dessus. Mais du coup, je suis un peu moins sécure avec ces fichiers qui sont très très confidentiels.


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2013)

Tu devrais pouvoir coupler WebDAV avec une liaison sécurisée, soit de type HTTPS soit au sein d'un tunnel chiffré avec SSH.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Tu devrais pouvoir coupler WebDAV avec une liaison sécurisée, soit de type HTTPS soit au sein d'un tunnel chiffré avec SSH.



Bon, finalement, voici mon retour d'expérience:

Impossible de trouver un programme sympa qui cumule les fonctions demandées, un peu comme pour la vidéo via un serveur finalement.
Du coup, je me suis rabattu sur WebDav plus simple qu'un tunnel VPN en installant un NAS Synology en https sur une ligne à part, sécurisée et différente de mon réseau.
Du coup j'accède à mes documents spécifiques avec une appli propre au Synology et ce également depuis l'extérieur du coup(même si ce n'etait pas ma demande principale).

L'accès n'est pas aussi rapide que prévu mais bon, au moins ca fonctionne...

Voilà.


----------

